# [1er boot] root block device is unspecified or not detected

## traaf

Salut a vous

je viens d'installer gentoo 2006.1 mais je n'arrive pas a franchir le cap du 1er boot

mon disque est partitionné tel que :

```
$ sudo fdisk -l

Disque /dev/hda: 81.9 Go, 81964302336 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9964 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hda1               1        1275    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/hda2            1276        1340      522112+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            1341        9072    62107290   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            9073        9964     7164990   83  Linux

Disque /dev/hde: 164.6 Go, 164696555520 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 20023 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hde1   *           1        2554    20514973+   7  Linux

/dev/hde2            2555       19386   135203040    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hde3           19387       20023     5116702+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```

hda1 : racine ubuntu (ext3)

hda2 : swap

hda3 : home ubuntu (ext3)

hda4 : gentoo (reiserfs)

hde1 : debian (reiserfs)

hde2 & 3 : vieilles partitions en fat, que j'ai pas encore réussi a vider pour les reformater

j'ai installé la gentoo en chroot depuis ubuntu en suivant le tuto d'install avec knoppix

les 3 OS sont géré depuis hda1 par un chainloader, qui m'amène correctement au grub de gentoo installé sur hda4 (grub-install /dev/hda4)

et là, c'est le drame

j'ai tenté de compiler le kernel moi même, mais le boot plante avec 

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Panic : not syncing : VFS / unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,4)

 

du coup, je tente la solution de facilité, pour au moins pouvoir booter, quitte a afiner par la suite, je lance le script "genkernel --menuconfig all" , mais pas mieux, ca va un peut plus loin mais ca bloque à

 *Quote:*   

> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.
> 
> pleased spécify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell
> 
> boot() ::

 

je tente de mettre /dev/hda4, mais non, il veut pas...

le .config avec genkernel

le fstab de gentoo :

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>					<dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/hda4		/		reiserfs	defaults,noatime,notail			0 	1
> ...

 

et le grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> 
> title Gentoo test1
> ...

 

et pour finir, un pti lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

en espérant que qqun arrive a m'aiguiller, ca doit venir de la compilation du noyau, mais c'est un domaine ou je n'excelle pas, et ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas pratiqué

----------

## UB|K

Salut,

la cause de ce genre de kernel panic est un mauvaise configuration du noyau: soit les drivers du filesystem soit les drivers du contrôleur disque qui sont en modules (et pas correctement chargés) ou pas du tout configurés.

Alors, en regardant a config, je vois d'entrée un truc qui me chiffonne:

-dans le dmesg:

```

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 03) 
```

-dans le .config:

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set
```

(c'est le driver pour les chip Intel PIIX et ICH) 

et rien non plus du côté SATA/PATA.

Bilan, cherches pas plus loin, c'est bien ton kernel qui est mal configuré: il n'a rien pour gérer ton contrôleur disque (IDE et SATA) alors sa panique est plutôt compréhensible.

Reprend ta configuration du noyau et regardes de ce côté:

```
Device Drivers  --->

        ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

        SCSI device support  --->

        Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

et par la même: bienvenue!

----------

## traaf

merci pour l'accueil

j'avais bien activé le IT821x mais effectivement pas le PIIX

je pensais, naivement peut etre, que le controleur IDE standard était géré par les modules génériques

resultat d'ici quelques minutes

pour le SATA/PATA : j'ai rien en sata...

----------

## traaf

au passage, entre 2 recompilations, pour se baser sur le .config précédent, un make clean suffit ? (j'avais jamais compilé de noyau 2.6)

----------

## _Seth_

 *traaf wrote:*   

> au passage, entre 2 recompilations, pour se baser sur le .config précédent, un make clean suffit ? (j'avais jamais compilé de noyau 2.6)

 

Je n'ai jamais fait de make clean entre 2 recompilations avec le 2.6 et tout se passe bien  :Wink: 

----------

## traaf

me voila enfin sous gentoo

apres avoir bien galéré pour activer ma connection wifi + WPA sans interface graphique avant de pouvoir installer gnome.....

maintenant dodo et demain, en route pour la doc

----------

## ghoti

Au passage, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire un chainloader vers un grub séparé pour gentoo : un seul chargeur (celui de ubuntu, par exemple) peut parfaitement gérer tes 3 distribs. C'est beaucoup plus simple car tu gères ta config de démarrage au moyen d'un seul fichier !

Enfin, c'est toi qui voit !  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Par ailleurs, félicitations pour ton premier post, fait dans les règles de l'art, chapeau !

----------

## ghoti

Oui, c'est vrai : post exemplaire ! 

Et puis, bienvenue, au fait !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## traaf

merci bien   :Embarassed: 

je vous retourne les compliments pour l'efficacité des réponses

je débute avec gentoo mais pas avec linux, et vu l'attention avec laquelle vous avez lu le post pour m'apporter du 1er coup la bonne réponse, il ne vous a pas échappé que j'ai déjà 2 distribs installées   :Very Happy: 

je sais comment vous amadouer pour obtenir ce que je veux, le geek est manipulable   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

